# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  درخواست دفترچه آزمون اختصاصی 24 مهر گاج...رشته ریاضی!

## AmiR_KHD

*سلام.

دوستان دفترچه آزمون کانون و گزینه دو رو سایت هست..دفترچه آزمون گاجو از کجاس باید گیر بیارم؟؟؟میشه هر کی داره لطف کنه بزاره..

چهارم ریاضی*

----------


## ikonkuri

گشتم نبود نگرد نیست
شما اگه بتونید از خود موسسش بخری خیلی بهتره یا جلو در خروجی محل آزمون بمون از بچه هایی ک میان بیرون بگیر

----------

